# ML 3/8/09



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks likes a nice day even without any fish.. you can't always catch em.. I had the same problem yesterday on the lagoon, everywhere i went there seemed to be someone already there .... did find some nice schools of blacks and reds but they were already all stirred up from the boat traffic they wouldn't touch anything!!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Jason said he caught one...anyone ACTUALLY see this fish???

Good day anyhow. I'm hoping to fish on Tuesday. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

OK fellas, I hate to mess up a good drinking report with fish, but here's how my day went.
I hit the water about 0430 in hopes of some trout around the dock lights. Unfortunately, I had the blues. I caught them on topwater, mirrodines, and soft plastics on just about every cast it seemed.
I tried the snook dock Tony and I found a couple weeks ago, but the jack wad homeowner turned the light out one me after 2 casts. Oh well, daylight was a coming and it looked like this as I hit up Tony's
secret spot.
















After watching and listening for about 20 minutes, I heard some thrashing along the shoreline and could barely make out about 10 tails
waving me over. One well placed shrimp and it was game on with this guy.








I got on the school 2 more times with artis only to get rejected. Two more boats moved in, so I moved out to do some exploring. The only other fish I found was on the same spot Tom and Tail found them. 30 or so reds swimming all around the boat that wouldn't eat atri or bait.
Very cool sight tho. 
Off to JB's for some beers followed by taking Hooker back through Slippery and some action shots. 
Not sure what they won other than the run me aground challenge.








Looks how skinny I am.








No comment. Note- Hooker on the right pushing his boat. Crazy skinny.








Tom showing his azz.








Gorgeous day to run the skinny and have some fun. I'm ready to go again.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good grief thats a nice red...I hope his boys are still hangin around on Tuesday.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Good grief thats a nice red...I hope his boys are still hangin around on Tuesday.


They were hanging just west of the big oyster mound and along shoreline when I caught the one and then moved out to the middle the next couple times I bumped into them. Nothing was in the southwest corner like normal. Lots of mullet running around too. Catch em up.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

yall werent at JBs when I passed by. no body was there so i kept goin. :thumbsdown: thanks for the call!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My bad. Typo in the subject. We were out on 3/7.


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

sounds like ya'll had a great day.....Nice red phishphood!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

A not so eloquent, but certainly sudsier failure Tom! ;D 

That's a great red Jason!  Congrats.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the Pic's that was a great trip except the under slot trout and blue's at the end of the day. Oh ya did I forget to mention being stuck in slippery creek. SKINNY


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun, and I've never stopped at JB's when I've fished the lagoon. You guys have sold me. I'll be there next trip.


----------

